# How long did it take?



## karacai (Aug 6, 2008)

How long did it take your golden to be housetrained? 

I've had my now 9 week old little pup for about a week now. I work from home part time and I am pretty much home all day caring for my two little girls and my two fur boys. I housetrained my cockapoo in two or three weeks and even still, I knew there would be some accidents. He learned quickly to go to the door to be let out. If I was busy and didn't see him, that's where the accidents happended. He was fully housetrained with no accidents in about two or three months. I was wondering if the housetraining was faster with goldens?

I have been pretty consistent with Bodie but there have been some accidents because he hasn't learned to go to the door to be let out yet like Koda does.

Please share how long it took you to housetrain your golden .


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly housetrained very quickly. Of course I took him out on leash very often and praised, praised and praised some more when he went outside. It really helps if you go out with them on leash every single trip for those first couple of months.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Both of mine were trained within the first week. I thought it was the norm until I joined the forum and realized that they were both very early and quick learners. I have a large jingle bell hanging on the front door knob. Both Sam and Ike learned to ring it to let me know they needed to go out. It hangs low enough for them to nudge it with their heads. By 9 weeks they were both proficient at it. We did have an occasional accident when company came to the door... from the excitement.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Oakly housetrained very quickly. Of course I took him out on leash very often and praised, praised and praised some more when he went outside. It really helps if you go out with them on leash every single trip for those first couple of months.


Going on leash helps A TON. For Vito's training he had to learn 'get busy' as a command to relieve. He relieves awesome on command, and very quickly when we go outside. It's great.  I would recommend teaching your pup a command to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Soda (Feb 23, 2008)

They are all different. Some take a week, some take a couple of months. It's important to be consistant, pay attention to his cues and it helps to keep to a schedule. 

Most of my dogs were trained in a matter of weeks.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Soda said:


> They are all different. Some take a week, some take a couple of months. It's important to be consistant, pay attention to his cues and it helps to keep to a schedule.
> 
> Most of my dogs were trained in a matter of weeks.


This is very true and make sure you give lots of praise like a cheerleader when they do good. Your neigbhors might think your crazy but you will get great results.


----------



## Higgy (Jul 16, 2008)

We brought Trux home at 12 weeks. My mom had worked with him some, but all the pups were outside all day. His first week went well, he had a bad belly and pooped 3 times in our room within the first two days! After some meds we havent had an accident since. Ever since then he will bark/growl/jump at the door when he needs to go out, If we dont notice he will even do the same to our other door, wich he has only been in and out of once!


----------

